# Keychain chip



## squarecoinman (Apr 1, 2013)

Today i was sorting some chips in magnetic and non magnetic and found this beauty so this will become my keychain it is to nice to be incinerated


squarecoinman


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2013)

Could be some optoelectrical component..


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a linear CCD array chip from a scanner, a HP scanner according to the silk screen print on the pcb.
It only needs to be a single line of optical sensors as the sensor is slid along the paper that is scanned and the optics shrinks the image down to the width of the sensor.

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2013)

yes those are nice looking, i have a nice fingerboard at work.
i will take a picture and post it asap (in this thread)

by the way i do not know what it came out of. i just sort all the different boards at work that have already been torn down (i love my job)


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 2, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> That is a linear CCD array chip from a scanner, a HP scanner according to the silk screen print on the pcb.
> It only needs to be a single line of optical sensors as the sensor is slid along the paper that is scanned and the optics shrinks the image down to the width of the sensor.
> 
> Göran



Hi Goran , yes it was a HP printer / scanner / fax combination , lots of ok stuff in it 
Laying in the street in a pile for E-waste , lots of other good stuff but this was the only nice looking Chip 

scm


----------



## necromancer (Apr 6, 2013)

here they are


----------

